# SkillPath Seminar reviews?



## mitchv3 (Jan 18, 2012)

I am currently researching some Excel seminars to take in the near future.  I am leaning towards Skillpath (compumaster), but am curious if anyone else has attended and what your thoughts are.

Thanks,
Mitch


----------

